# kdebase-3.5.3-Fehler beim emergen

## SierraXTC

Ich versuche ein System-Update durchzuführen, was mir auch eine neue KDE-Version auf die Platte spülen würde. Das Problem ist, daß Portage derzeit immer bei kdebase-3.5.3 mit folgender Fehlermeldung abbricht:

```
.libs/konq_sound.o: In function `KonqSoundPlayerImpl::KonqSoundPlayerImpl()':

konq_sound.cc:(.text+0x5b2): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

konq_sound.cc:(.text+0x68d): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

konq_sound.cc:(.text+0x6c7): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

konq_sound.cc:(.text+0x6f6): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

konq_sound.cc:(.text+0x79f): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

konq_sound.cc:(.text+0x801): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

konq_sound.cc:(.text+0x831): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

.libs/konq_sound.o: In function `KonqSoundPlayerImpl::KonqSoundPlayerImpl()':

konq_sound.cc:(.text+0x9c2): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

konq_sound.cc:(.text+0xa9d): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

konq_sound.cc:(.text+0xad7): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

konq_sound.cc:(.text+0xb06): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

konq_sound.cc:(.text+0xbaf): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

konq_sound.cc:(.text+0xc11): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

konq_sound.cc:(.text+0xc41): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

.libs/konq_sound.o: In function `KonqSoundPlayerImpl::mimeTypes()':

konq_sound.cc:(.text+0xdd9): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

konq_sound.cc:(.text+0xe1f): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

konq_sound.cc:(.text+0x105d): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

konq_sound.cc:(.text+0x1097): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [konq_sound.la] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.5.3/work/kdebase-3.5.3/libkonq'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.5.3/work/kdebase-3.5.3/libkonq'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.5.3/work/kdebase-3.5.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdebase-3.5.3 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 275, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

Ich habe schon ein wenig im Forum gesucht. Dabei behob ein vorheriges Update-Problem ein GCC-Upgrade.

```
itchy sierraxtc # gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardened

 [3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednopie

 [4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednopiessp

 [5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.6-hardenednossp

 [6] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6 *

 [7] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardened

 [8] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopie

 [9] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednopiessp

 [10] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.6-hardenednossp
```

Nachdem ich dann auch gemäß der Gentoo-GCC-Upgrade-Guide vorgegangen bin, blieb ich bei revdep-rebuild hängen. Dieses meldete mir fehlende ebuilds. Nachdem ich dann diesen Thread gefunden hatte konnte ich nach und nach die Programme mit den fehlenden ebuilds updaten. Bis für kdeaddons das ebuild fehlt. kdeaddons läßt sich aber nur updaten, wenn kdebase aktuell ist, was aber nicht upzudaten ist, daß es immer mit obigem Fehler endet. 

Mittlerweile hatte ich auch nochmal gcc und glibc neu installiert, was aber auch zu keinem Erfolg führte. Hat vielleicht jemand von Euch Ideen?

----------

## schachti

Standardfrage: Was sagt emerge -pv kde-base/kdebase bzw. emerge info?

----------

## SierraXTC

```
itchy sierraxtc # emerge -pv kde-base/kdebase

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.3 [3.5.2-r1] +arts +cups -debug -hal -ieee1394 +java -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility +ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse -openexr +opengl +pam +samba +ssl -xcomposite -xinerama -xscreensaver -zeroconf 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

```
itchy sierraxtc # emerge info

Portage 2.0.54-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r3, 2.6.16.18-gentoo2004.3-sierraxtc i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.16.18-gentoo2004.3-sierraxtc i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2

dev-python/pycrypto: [Not Present]

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r5

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.du.se/pub/os/gentoo http://ftp.lug.ro/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acpi aim alsa apache2 apm arts audiofile avi bash-completition berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cdparanoia cdr cli crypt cups curl dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd ethereal exif expat fam ffmpeg foomaticdb fortran gd gdbm gif glut gmp gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml howl icq idn imagemagick imap imlib ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde lcms ldap libg++ libwww mad maildir mhash mikmod mime mng motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mysql ncurses nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdflib perl php png pppd python qt quicktime readline reflection ruby samba sdl session spell spl sqlite ssl svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb vcd vorbis win32codecs xine xml xml2 xmms xorg xv xvid zlib linguas_de userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Weitere Infos?

----------

## schachti

Hmm, sieht soweit alles gut aus, keine bösen CFLAGS oder ähnliches.

Klappt es denn mit

```

USE="-arts -cups -java -ldap -opengl -pam -samba -ssl" emerge  kde-base/kdebase

```

Falls ja, könntest Du Dich langsam herantasten und herausfinden, bei welchem USE flag es schiefgeht.

----------

## SierraXTC

Good Point, 

ich erinner mich nämlich daran, daß PAM das Paket shadow letztens blockierte .. *hm* ich laß es erstmal so durchlaufen, bisher schaut's ganz gut aus. Ob's wohl an "USE=pam" liegen wird?   :Confused: 

----------

## schachti

 *SierraXTC wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich erinner mich nämlich daran, daß PAM das Paket shadow letztens blockierte .. 
> 
> 

 

Das war aber was anderes, das lag daran, daß shadow jetzt die Funktionalität von pam-login beinhaltet (IIRC).

----------

## SierraXTC

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *SierraXTC wrote:*   
> 
> ich erinner mich nämlich daran, daß PAM das Paket shadow letztens blockierte .. 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Letztes Endes war es auch nich die Ursache, auch wenn ich alle USE-Flags abschalte, bekomm ich die Fehlermeldung:

```
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [launcher_panelapplet.la] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.5.3/work/kdebase-3.5.3/kicker/applets/launcher'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.5.3/work/kdebase-3.5.3/kicker/applets'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.5.3/work/kdebase-3.5.3/kicker'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.5.3/work/kdebase-3.5.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdebase-3.5.3 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 275, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

----------

## schachti

... allerdings an einer anderen Stelle. Irgendwas scheint mit Deinem System nicht so ganz in Ordnung zu sein.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hast Du genug Platz zum compillieren. Wie sind die Compiler Flags. Sind das unstabile Pakete? Was stand vor 

```
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status 
```

?

----------

## schachti

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Wie sind die Compiler Flags.

 

Deswegen habe ich nach der Ausgabe von emerge info gefragt, siehe oben.

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

>  Sind das unstabile Pakete?

 

Ja, kdebase ist ~x86.

----------

## mr_elch

Ich bekomme den gleichen Fehler beim emergen von kdebase 3.5.2-r2. Es gibt dazu bereits einen Bugreport: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=128765

Als Lösung wird vorgeschlagen, arts neu zu emergen. Hat bei mir leider nicht geholfen. Hat sonst noch jemand eine Idee? Scheint ja irgendwas mit "Sound" zu tun zu haben:

```
konq_sound.cc:(.text+0xd61): undefined reference to `std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >::_Rep::_S_empty_rep_storage'

konq_sound.cc:(.text+0xe09): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

konq_sound.cc:(.text+0xe39): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

konq_sound.cc:(.text+0xe6f): undefined reference to `__gnu_cxx::__exchange_and_add(int volatile*, int)'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [konq_sound.la] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.5.2-r2/work/kdebase-3.5.2/libkonq'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.5.2-r2/work/kdebase-3.5.2/libkonq'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.5.2-r2/work/kdebase-3.5.2'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdebase-3.5.2-r2 failed.

```

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.1 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17-gentoo-r7y i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r7y i686 AMD K7 processor

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.5

Last Sync: Thu, 05 Oct 2006 06:50:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 1.2.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4, 2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -mmmx -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/NX/etc /usr/NX/home /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -m3dnow -mmmx -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS=""

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dfx 3dnow X a52 aac aalib acl acpi aim alsa apache2 arts automount avi bitmap-fonts bittorrent bluetooth browserplugin cairo cdr cli crypt css cups dlloader dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds elibc_glibc emboss encode esd foomaticdb fortran gb gd gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 icq imap imlib input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse isdnlog jikes jpeg kde kdm kernel_linux lame libg++ libwww linguas_de mad mikmod mmx motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer multiuser ncurses netmeeting nforce2 nfs nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia nxclient ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pcre pdf perl png pnp pppd python qt qt4 quicktime readline realmedia reflection samba sdl session socks5 spell spl ssl svga tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev usb userland_GNU video_cards_3dfx video_cards_fbdev video_cards_nv video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa video_cards_vmware vnc vncviewer vorbis webdav wxgtk1 wxwindows xine xml xml2 xmms xorg xv xvid xvmc xvnc zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS
```

----------

## nikaya

Also,mir kommt die KDE Version komisch vor.kde-3.5.3 müßtest Du schon explizit angeben.

Aktuell ist:Testing=kde-3.5.4-r1,stable=kde-3.5.2-r1.

http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=kdebase

Hast Du vorher gesynct?

----------

## mr_elch

Aber ich bekomme seltsamwerweise den gleichen Fehler bei kdebase 3.5.2-r2 und das ist ja stable!

----------

## Klaus Meier

Hast du auf den gcc 4 umgestellt und kein emerge -e world gemacht? Probier es mal mit emerge -e kde. Und mach auch mal ein emerge sync, bei testing solltest du kde 3.5.4 haben.

----------

## mr_elch

Ja, ich habe gerade den gcc laut dem Upgrade-Guide geupdatet und anschließend ein "emerge -e system" gemacht. Das -e world hab ich tatsächlich verpennt. Kommt davon wenn man 4 Sachen gleichzeitig macht.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *mr_elch wrote:*   

> Ja, ich habe gerade den gcc laut dem Upgrade-Guide geupdatet und anschließend ein "emerge -e system" gemacht. Das -e world hab ich tatsächlich verpennt. Kommt davon wenn man 4 Sachen gleichzeitig macht.  

 Na dann könnte eine emerge -e kde doch die Lösung sein.

----------

## mr_elch

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Na dann könnte eine emerge -e kde doch die Lösung sein.

 

Ich habe jetzt ein "emerge -e world" laufen, da sind ja auch die kde-pakete mit dabei. Ich denke das wird das Problem beheben.

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Hast du auf den gcc 4 umgestellt und kein emerge -e world gemacht? Probier es mal mit emerge -e kde. Und mach auch mal ein emerge sync, bei testing solltest du kde 3.5.4 haben.

 

Ich habe auch auf gcc 4 umgestellt und kein emerge -e world gemacht. Mein System läuft auch. Revdep-rebuild reicht m.E. Bei kde mußt Du halt alle kde--Abhängigkeiten (also nur die Sachen, die sich unter kde finden) neu übersetzten, wobei die Soundserver (kde und gnome) bei mir schon immer für die Tonne waren.

----------

## Thargor

1. Ein revdep-rebuild reicht definitiv nicht, siehe Gentoo GCC Upgrade Guide

 *Quote:*   

> If you upgrade from gcc 3.3 to 4.1, do not use the method based on revdep-rebuild, but do a complete system rebuild

 

2. Ja, die Soundserver sind für die Tonne (aRts ist grade dabei, von meinem System zu fliegen nachdem ich ihn nach längerer Zeit malwieder ausprobiert habe  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Thargor wrote:*   

> 1. Ein revdep-rebuild reicht definitiv nicht, siehe Gentoo GCC Upgrade Guide
> 
>  *Quote:*   If you upgrade from gcc 3.3 to 4.1, do not use the method based on revdep-rebuild, but do a complete system rebuild 
> 
> 2. Ja, die Soundserver sind für die Tonne (aRts ist grade dabei, von meinem System zu fliegen nachdem ich ihn nach längerer Zeit malwieder ausprobiert habe  )

 

```
 emerge -uav gcc

(Please substitute "i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1" with the GCC

version and CHOST settings you've upgraded to:)

# gcc-config i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.1

# env-update && source /etc/profile

If you upgraded from gcc 3 to 4 (e.g. from 3.4.6 to 4.1.1 in this

example) you will have to run fix_libtool_files.sh manually

# fix_libtool_files.sh 3.4.6

(Rebuilding libtool)

# emerge --oneshot -av libtool
```

i.O.

```
emerge -ea system

emerge -ea world
```

 braucht man nicht. Man darf dann allerdings auch nicht

```
emerge -aC =sys-devel/gcc-3.4*
```

 ausführen.

Nur den neuen Compiler als default setzten.

----------

## mr_elch

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -ea system
> 
> ...

 

Dann frag ich mich aber, warum das in dem Guide extra empfohlen wird!? Wenn man den Compiler umstellt, laufen die Programme die man noch mit dem alten Compiler übersetzt hat logischweise auch ohne sie neu zu bauen problemlos weiter. Wenn man jetzt aber anfängt, z.B. KDE mit dem neuen gcc zu bauen, kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, daß es da zu Problemen kommen kann, wenn abhängige Pakete noch mit dem alten gcc gebaut wurden. Scheint bei mir auch der Fall gewesen zu sein, denn das "emerge -e world" lief gerade problemlos durch, inkl. kdebase-3.5.2-r2! Scheint also doch was gebracht zu haben.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Sicher. Es schadet nichts. Ich habe aber im Lauf der letzten 6 Fahre 3 Festplatten, die sich irgendwo beim compillieren veabschiedet haben. Ich muß nicht mehr stundenlang irgendetwas neu übersetzten, was auch so läuft.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Sicher. Es schadet nichts. Ich habe aber im Lauf der letzten 6 Fahre 3 Festplatten, die sich irgendwo beim compillieren veabschiedet haben. Ich muß nicht mehr stundenlang irgendetwas neu übersetzten, was auch so läuft.

 Sorry, tut mir echt leid, aber das kannst du so für dich so halten, aber du mußt es nicht unbedingt anderen als Tip geben. Es gab genug Streß mit der Umstellung auf den gcc 4 und es gibt aus gutem Grund eine Anleitung dafür. Und du siehst ja gerade, daß es hier ein Problem gibt, welches eventuell daran liegt. Und dann zu sagen, vergiß alles, was in der Doku steht, weil bei mir geht es auch anders, finde ich ziemlich daneben. Wenn es bei geht, dann ist den anderen, bei denen es nicht geht, damit nicht geholfen.

Und wenn bei dir die Platten abrauchen, während du am Kompilieren bist, dann machst du da einen gravierenden Fehler. Kennst du den Unterschied zwischen einem kausalen und einem temporären Zusammenhang? Wenn du halt nicht mehr kompilierst, dann rauchen dir die Platten das nächste Mal beim Filme schauen oder kopieren ab. Und dann sagst du, ok, wird nichts mehr kopiert? Oder wenn du das Fenster aufmachst und es fängt an zu regnen, dann sagst du ja auch nicht, also kein Fenster mehr aufmachen und die Sonne scheint immer.

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
Sorry, tut mir echt leid, aber das kannst du so für dich so halten, aber du mußt es nicht unbedingt anderen als Tip geben. Es gab genug Streß mit der Umstellung auf den gcc 4 und es gibt aus gutem Grund eine Anleitung dafür. Und du siehst ja gerade, daß es hier ein Problem gibt, welches eventuell daran liegt
```

Wenn Du nicht mal weißt, ob es daran liegt, hättest Du Dir den Beitrag sparen können.

```
ergiß alles, was in der Doku steht, weil bei mir geht es auch anders
```

Habe ich nicht behauptet. Bitte Lesen wenn möglich.

```
Und wenn bei dir die Platten abrauchen, während du am Kompilieren bist, dann machst du da einen gravierenden Fehler. Kennst du den Unterschied zwischen einem kausalen und einem temporären Zusammenhang? Wenn du halt nicht mehr kompilierst, dann rauchen dir die Platten das nächste Mal beim Filme schauen ...
```

 Da gibt es wohl keinen Unterschied ?? Ich denke schon.

Und was hat ein offenes Fenster mit dem Kompillieren von Software zu tun????

Du kannst von mir aus bei offenem oder geschlossenem Fenster  kompillieren, bis die Festplatte raucht und dabei die Howtos und Anleitungen anbeten.

Ps: Gab zum Thema schon mehrere Threads. Aber in Deutschland ist das Anbeten vom geschriebenen Wort ein weitverbreitetes Hobby.

----------

## tost

Naja deine Aussagen waren z.T schon recht deutlich..

Ist aber eigtl. egal du kannst es ja machen wie du möchtest, allerdings sollte man nicht Unwahrheiten verbreiten.

 *Quote:*   

> Sicher. Es schadet nichts. Ich habe aber im Lauf der letzten 6 Fahre 3 Festplatten, die sich irgendwo beim compillieren veabschiedet haben. 

 

Ist zwar tragisch für dich dennoch behaupte ich steht es mit dem compilieren in keinem Zusammenhang.

Das schildest du schlichtweg falsch !

Zurück zum eigtl. Thema:

War eine emerge -e world nun erfolgreich ?

Ist dein Problem behoben ?

Grüße

----------

## flammenflitzer

```
allerdings sollte man nicht Unwahrheiten verbreiten
```

Ich habe lediglich meine Erfahrungen geschildert. Da ich diese auch selbst gemacht habe würde ich gern wissen, wo ich eine Unwahrheit verbreitet habe. Sollte mir da etwas entgangen sein. Werde ich an meinem Schreibtisch überwacht?   :Shocked: Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sun Oct 08, 2006 6:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tost

Ich möchte das hier im Interesse aller (weil es a. den Thread unnütz füllt und b. wirklich recht egal ist) nicht weiter ausführen. Auch wenn ich es sozusagen in meine vorherigen Thread nochmals ausgegraben habe, was wohl ein Fehler war.

Doch wenn ich es falsch verstanden habe tut es mir Leid, aber erweckt dein Satzgefüge den Eindruck, Grund für die zerstörten Festplatten sei die lange Arbeit des Computers während des emerge -e world !

Und weil sich eben dieser Rückschluss auftut, wirft es auf die Vorgehensweise des Handbuchs einen leicht negativen Eindruck...

Nun ist das Thema aber bitte beendet, der Rest dann auch via PN !

----------

## mr_elch

 *tost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zurück zum eigtl. Thema:
> 
> War eine emerge -e world nun erfolgreich?
> ...

 

Also mein Problem hat sich damit erledigt. Das "emerge -e world" lief problemlos durch und kdebase wurde dabei auch aktualisisert.

----------

